# GENRE thread: Science Fiction and Fantasy



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Aliens, robots, witches and gnurfs welcome!

What is your subgenre? 

Mine: space opera, hard SF, whacko fantasy. Books: see signature below


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, the book in my sig is Christian fantasy/paranormal. (This novel's the first of a trilogy.)  I'm also working on a high fantasy epic -- so that pretty much outs me as a fantasy writer.  

However, I've got this great little sci-fi metafiction piece that's dying for a full-blown edit.  And there's a metafiction thriller idea that keeps popping up on occasion....

Maybe my genre is just "anything weird."


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks. Keep them coming


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I enjoy writing character driven mysteries with elements of science fiction.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

That looks like an interesting book, Patrick.


----------



## Mo (Mar 25, 2011)

The novella I'm currently writing is urban fantasy set in Victorian Britain. I won't be limiting myself to one genre or subgenre though, I do intend on branching out at least a bit after I get this novella finished. I haven't decided yet what I will be branching out to, however.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice to see this thread.  Thanks Patty.

THE LIVING IMAGE fits here - With clones, twins, advanced robotics, an 'animated computer' - and spies who want the specs on how The Living Image was produced from a person.

What would you do if you found your own double? What if it is part human, part computer and there are three government agencies that will do anything to possess it?

Click link in signature to see it.  Thanks, Pam


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I figured since the romance people have a thread, we can have one, too ;-)

My first ebook ever is a novellette, His Name In Lights, which is hard SF and was published in a pro level magazine, but the rights have reverted back to me.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Patty!


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

Mine is a retelling of Rumpelstiltskin filled with spirits, mermaids, angels, witches and of course, trolls.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

I write sci-fi short stories.  I enjoy trying for those Twilight Zone type endings.  "It's a cook book!" Or something to that effect.


----------



## TadVezner (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey folks. Looking to find a sci-fi novel that's more "near future" than far future; I guess you could say just a touch of sci-fi. Something along the lines of William Gibson's Pattern Recognition. Any suggestions?

Oh, and if any of you are on Good Reads, go ahead and friend me. Can always use an on-going suggestion pool.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5274882-tad


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

I like to write gritty fantasy that's off the beaten trail. My fantasy usually has only small amounts of magic, but I try to make the world different from your normal sword and sorcery or epic fantasy affair.

For example, the novel in my signature is loosely inspired by a colonial New Zealand or American Wild West in a world where genetic research and biology has far overtaken the physical sciences. It's a bit dark, but not without humor.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Tad, I added you as friend. I'm on goodreads at: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2920776.Patty_Jansen

I'm always interested in hearing about good science fiction to read.


----------



## Ameleg (Mar 26, 2011)

The short story in my signature is somewhere between dark fantasy and speculative fiction, relative to the reader of course. But, overall I find that writing darker, rougher stories to be the most satisfying. 

I'm currently writing a story about repossession agents in space, which will be squarely science fiction.


----------



## TadVezner (Mar 23, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Tad, I added you as friend. I'm on goodreads at: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2920776.Patty_Jansen
> 
> I'm always interested in hearing about good science fiction to read.


Thanks Patty. Gotta lotta 5-stars in your sci-fi list, I noticed. If you could narrow it to two or three, which would you choose?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

You mean in the books I read? That's because I tend not to add/rate books I didn't enjoy.

It depends what sort of SF reader you are. I love both space opera and hard SF. My absolute favourite writers are C.J. Cherryh (on the space opera side) and Stephen Baxter (on the hard SF side).

Both are fairly representative of what I write, too.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I write one fantasy series with an erotic edge--I can't really say it's erotica or even erotic fantasy because there's too much story, and the erotic components will be less noticeable as the series goes on. (Now THERE'S a switcheroo.) This is the series "An Intimate History of the Greater Kingdom"; the first book is out, called "Lovers and Beloveds."

The other is a western fantasy soap opera called "Scryer's Gulch" that's primarily meant as an open-ended webserial. I collect its first draft/last draft/yeehaw episodes into ebooks every 20 episodes or so, though when I hit episode 50 I'm going to compile them into one big book and get the paperback out. SG is resolutely PG-13. I keep it that way so my 13-year-old and my mom can read something I write! 

I seem to end up in the Victorian era no matter what I do; the two erotica pieces I've written for Circlet Press are set in that era, as is a non-erotic short I wrote for the "Other Sides" anthology. I would've made a good Victorian except for all that women-can't-vote-or-own-property thing...


----------



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

I seem to like taking sf/fantasy tropes and blending them with satire and humor.


----------



## D.R. Erickson (Mar 3, 2011)

The Blood Gate is an epic fantasy set on a world that resembles an ancient earth. It has a historical feel but is definitely fantasy. Gritty realism + monsters = fun!


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I could only squeeze my first science fiction book into my signature below (A Shock to the System). It's the first of four volumes of a 'hard' science fiction space opera, that I spent ten years researching before writing the majority of the story.

(I posted my research compilations about what the next 4000 years of technology and society might be like in 'An illustrated speculative timeline of future technology and social change' at http://www.jrmooneyham.com/future_history_timeline.html)

I suppose most here have heard of the 'missing time' phenomena among claimed UFO abductees. Well, what if an abductee didn't have any missing time, but EXTRA time instead? That is, what if one day you got mugged by several strange characters on a city street, and suddenly after that you could remember many extra months of experiences happening to you years before in college, which you were never aware of before?

Sure, you might fear for your sanity-- or think maybe the muggers injected you with some sort of powerful drug. But you probably couldn't help but examine the new memories, too.

And what if what you found there knocked your socks off?

This is what happens to Jerry Staute in A Shock to the System. What he discovers in those new memories threatens to literally blow his mind (as in send him off the deep end).

There is I believe a unique underlying premise to this story (or at least I've never seen or heard of it being done elsewhere, out of thousands of sci fi/fantasy books I've personally read, and the thousands more I've read about). But as that would be a spoiler, I'll not divulge it here.

Anyway, Staute basically gets to see firsthand several different milestones in the development of future human civilization, from as little as 18 years ahead, to as much as eight centuries (and even a glimpse of far beyond that). Along the way, he tastes of both love and war in the future ages.

Fans of time travel, cosmology, nanotechnology, high tech battles, hacking, and artificial intelligence should all find something to like in these books. And I'm pretty sure that NOBODY will ever beat the sheer techno-geekiness of one particular love affair in the series! Ha, ha.


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

My book _Marked_, is an Urban Fantasy writen for young adults. I'm actually in the bestsellers # 53 in the UK (Amazon) here's the description:

Sixteen year-old Kara Nightingale's ordinary life is suddenly turned upside-down when she dies in a freak accident, and she wakes up in a strange new world with a new career-as a rookie for the Guardian Angel Legion. Kara hurtles towards dangerous missions with the help of her Petty Officer and friend, David. 
But when she discovers a Mark on her leg, the entire Legion accuses her of being a Demon spy. Angels are dying, and David begins to pull away from her. Can Kara prove her innocence as she becomes the Legion's only hope?

It's going to take a miracle to save the Legion, and Kara's luck has just run out...

Only $0.99 cents!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Great. Welcome all to this thread.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I just put my first Fantasy book up. Sword & sorcery type:

The Steadfasting: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004XJ55FO

I also have space opera:

Ghost Fleet: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004IK8GJ0

Military SF:

Pelgraff: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003XVYGVM

and SF adventure:

Courtesan: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003P2VH98


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

Such a good thread as part of my problem when buying fantasy for Kindle is the lack of sub-genres and fantasy covers a HUGE area.

I write what could variously be called romantic fantasy, fantasy ballad, legend-based fantasy or even more strangely and defined by a 'big six' editor as 'magical realism'. Take your pick! Great reading everyone-else's sub-genres and picking likely purchases!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm a great fan of McMaster Bujold, and would also recommend C.J. Cherryh and Elisabeth Moon.

I also write SF and fantasy. You can find out more via the links below and especially on my blog ;-)


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Why on earth did this post get moved?


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

I expect because it sounded like self-promotion by all of us who read and contributed and thoroughly enjoyed reading the thread. Never mind, I had already made a list of purchases, so thank you Patty. Sometimes I think the moderators moderate overly hard. The UK KindleUsersForum is a lot more user-friendly!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks. My question actually covered the reply with my favourite writers' names, which was moved from another thread within this sub-forum, in which the writer asked for recommendations and stated that self-promotion was OK. So--I did a bit of both.
I don't get it.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Keith,

I actually went and 'liked' your tags. There are far too few kiddie books in SF/F that are not traditional fantasy. I've also written for younger readers. SF for younger readers is a really hard sell. There just isn't any. It's all fantasy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patty Jansen said:


> Why on earth did this post get moved?





Patty Jansen said:


> Thanks. My question actually covered the reply with my favourite writers' names, which was moved from another thread within this sub-forum, in which the writer asked for recommendations and stated that self-promotion was OK. So--I did a bit of both.
> I don't get it.


Patty,

I split your post out from the other thread once I locked it and asked people to post to this one, so that the only post left in the original thread would be the original poster's, asking for recommendations. Since this thread already existed and is very active, I referred Daniel to this thread, and I didn't want to simply delete your response to his question.

Sorry for any confusion!

Betsy
Moderator


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation. I was afraid that I'd violated some rule I was unaware of.


----------



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I split your post out from the other thread once I locked it and asked people to post to this one, so that the only post left in the original thread would be the original poster's, asking for recommendations. Since this thread already existed and is very active, I referred Daniel to this thread, and I didn't want to simply delete your response to his question.


And in answer to Daniel's original question, on the other thread, you might want to give Marvellous Hairy a try, if you enjoy humor in your SF tropes. (I saw Terry Pratchett on your list there.) Plus if you buy now, you have a chance to win a kindle.

And Tad, it's set in the near/current future, so if the humor doesn't put you off, you may like that aspect of it.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I love and write science fiction (the soft kind - not so much in the technical side) - and fantasy (epic, urban, paranormal)   I am also starting to like Steampunk and Clockpunk.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thought I might breathe some life into this thread.

What are your books and what is your subgenre?


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> I love and write science fiction (the soft kind - not so much in the technical side) - and fantasy (epic, urban, paranormal)  I am also starting to like Steampunk and Clockpunk.


Chrystalla, what's clockpunk? How is it different from steampunk?


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Thought I might breathe some life into this thread.
> 
> What are your books and what is your subgenre?


If we list our titles, are we not going to break some rule about self-promotion? Oh well, in for a penny, in for a pound. 
*The Stumpwork Robe* is what I consider a sub-genre of _romantic fantasy_ or _myth-based fantasy_. And ditto with *The Last Stitch *which is its sequel: _romantic fantasy _or _myth-based fantasy._


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm starting book 3 of a more traditional high fantasy trilogy, Rites of Ascension. I love the huge epics that populate store shelves these days, but I wanted to play with the idea of a story surrounding one pivotal main character instead of having a huge cast, each with their own sub-plots.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

My debut novel has been reviewed as dystopian, similar to The Giver or the Uglies. Mainly, it's futuristic sci-fi with fantasy and romance elements in equal parts. "Big Brother," is breathing down teens necks while they try to fine-tune the paranormal abilities that government-sanctioned inoculation gave them.

Does anyone have YA books they've read with similar paranormal themes? I like a lot of action and some romance too! Not really a "one-genre" chick...

Thanks for your recommendations!

TR


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL, mesmered, I don't know that there were any rules. I just thought to have one thread for collecting various types of SF/F books.


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

if there is a rule, isn't it fun to break it? Yay!!!!


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

In the grand scheme of things, I'm probably most inclined towards sword & sorcery. I like personal stakes, dangerous magic, Things What Ought Not Be and hard-bitten mercenaries with hearts acquisitive of gold. But I also like for them to find beauty and happiness in a sometimes ugly world.


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Am I the only one who writes comedy/fantasy    Hmmm, I always wondered about that. Can't say I even read another comedy/fantasy anywhere, unless it was some sort of comic book. The weird thing is, it seems so easy to write. I mean what's NOT funny about elves, trolls and vampires  

Anyway, my first novel "Tricks of the Trade" is a comedy/fantasy about a high school that uses it's students in scientific and paranormal experiements. The world is basically our world, just flipped a little, because magic is now mainstream and other God centered Religions are not really accepted.

I don't have much to compare it too in literature, so I just call it dark comedy/fantasy. I've never heard of whacko fantasy before, so maybe it's that, but I'm not sure what the guidelimnes are to qualify  . This was basically and RPG game that I turned into a book.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Charliegirl said:


> Am I the only one who writes comedy/fantasy   Hmmm, I always wondered about that. Can't say I even read another comedy/fantasy anywhere, unless it was some sort of comic book. The weird thing is, it seems so easy to write.


That's good, Charliegirl! Niche down, they say. Fewer competitors that way, and you can own the subgenre, yeah!

I write science fiction that is as wild as possible, but still hard as blue steel. My latest is alternate history.


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

Charliegirl said:


> Am I the only one who writes comedy/fantasy   Hmmm, I always wondered about that.


That's something I've been toying with. I loved Piers Anthony's Xanth series, and the Robert Asprin books, and Terry Brooks' Magic Kingdom of Landover books, and I've wondered if I would be able to pull something like that off. Once I'm done my Rites of Ascension trilogy, I have a few ideas spanning the fantasy genre but of all my ideas, the comedy/fantasy is intriguing me the most--though I'll probably try not to rely quite so heavily on puns a la Anthony.


----------



## Jon Mac (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm also curious what clockpunk is!  I like to read good ol' hard SF but also Weird West and stories that combine fantastical and scientific elements, but I'm not sure what that would be called.  A kind-of example of that is Blue Adept by Piers Anthony.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Jon Mac said:


> I'm also curious what clockpunk is! I like to read good ol' hard SF but also Weird West and stories that combine fantastical and scientific elements, but I'm not sure what that would be called. A kind-of example of that is Blue Adept by Piers Anthony.


I'm guessing clockwork punk is a subset of steampunk, where devices run on wind-up springs rather than steam, but otherwise similar.

Agree, John, I love hard SF. I love Stephen Baxter, Kim Stanley Robinson and Gregory Benford.


----------



## KaliedaRik (Jan 24, 2011)

While I like a wide range of science fiction and fantasy, my preference is to write more social, character driven science fiction (ie no elves) - see my sig for links etc.

But what really fascinates me is the world building: I adore drawing maps, plotting out histories, developing alien species, inventing languages and alphabets, etc, etc. If you want to see what happens when world-building gets taken too far, check out my website, the Kalieda Encyclopaedia - you may need to take sandwiches in case you get lost there!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

This is my first post on KindleBoards, so hopefully I'm not going to do something wrong and annoy people...

I've got a dark fantasy book that tells a coming of age tale. Upon release it broke into the Borders (Australia) top 20. The sequel comes out in the next few months.

The first book is called The Fall of Ossard...

...and I'm looking around for a way to make that a link, but can't see one. 

Foiled yet again by technology! 

I'll post this and see if I can come back and edit in a link once I discover how.

*EDIT* I've set up the link in my signature. Thanks for your patience


----------



## Anna_DeStefano (Feb 28, 2011)

KaliedaRik said:


> ...my preference is to write more social, character driven science fiction (ie no elves)...
> But what really fascinates me is the world building: I adore drawing maps, plotting out histories, developing alien species, inventing languages and alphabets, etc, etc.


I adore the character-driven sci-fi/fantasy, too. And the world building. For me, though, it's about contemporay worldbuilding. A world so close to your reality you could almost imagine it happening to you or someone you know. A science that's "fringe" but not so out there, it's unbelievable. A realm of imagination and make believe that's freeing and satisfying, but a thrilling ride that feels so real and you could almost reach out and touch it...

Not high fantasy, but creepy and cool and altered! And totally breaking genre rules and stepping outside boundaries and making a muddle of expectations... 
Fun!


----------



## John Booth (May 1, 2011)

Really into Young Adult Fantasy as both a reader and writer


----------



## Anna_DeStefano (Feb 28, 2011)

John Booth said:


> Really into Young Adult Fantasy as both a reader and writer


I'm currently diving into Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere... Really liking it! Amazing writing and worldbuilding.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, John, do I have to run into you absolutely everywhere? *evil grin*

Colin, glad you managed. Who published your book?

Anna, we're all awed by Neil Gaiman. *shhh* I have a story in an anthology with him. It's called 'Tales for Canterbury' (http://talesforcanterbury.wordpress.com/) and it's a fundraiser for the victims of the Christchurch earthquake (that's in New Zealand in case you don't know). I'll bang the gong a bit louder when it comes out. I just received the proofs today.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Patty,

The Fall of Ossard is self published. I've been working in small press publishing on and off for 20 years, so I know enough of the ropes to have gotten a good distribution (locally - as in nationwide in Australia). I was also able to get a great cover quote from bestselling fantasy author Sara Douglass (on the Australian edition in anycase) and cover art from Shaun Tan (who recently won an Academy Award for his animated short film The Lost Thing). The book is only available internationally through online retailers such as Amazon.

I've never read any of Neil's work, though I'm well aware that people think it is mighty good. His young adult stuff turns me away, I'm more into gritty and moody. Having said that, I have been priomising myself to try his American Gods, which I've been told is a great read.


----------



## Anna_DeStefano (Feb 28, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Anna, we're all awed by Neil Gaiman. *shhh* I have a story in an anthology with him. It's called 'Tales for Canterbury' (http://talesforcanterbury.wordpress.com/) and it's a fundraiser for the victims of the Christchurch earthquake (that's in New Zealand in case you don't know). I'll bang the gong a bit louder when it comes out. I just received the proofs today.


Can't wait to read it! Gong away ;o)


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

Heh. I've had a copy of _Neverwhere_ sitting on my reading list (more accurately, my floor) for months now, and haven't been able to get to it. Maybe I'll join you!


----------



## Anna_DeStefano (Feb 28, 2011)

Marcin Wrona said:


> Heh. I've had a copy of _Neverwhere_ sitting on my reading list (more accurately, my floor) for months now, and haven't been able to get to it. Maybe I'll join you!


Let me know what you think. I'll share, too!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Colin! Haven't seen you for ages! Glad to see you here.


----------



## Rayo Azul (Mar 1, 2011)

Into Science Fiction, Horror and Dark Fantasy


----------



## Azchen (May 1, 2011)

As an illustrator, not a writer, my favorites are high-tech Sci-Fi (a la Warhammer), Post-Apocaliptyc scenarios and classic Fantasy (angels, faeries, demons, knights, etc.) I also like to do Horror, most of the times mixing it up with F/SF.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

@Rayo Another Authonomy refugee!

I've read Neil's Graveyard book, which is aimed at a young audience, but which I found well-written and quite funny. Ironically, the story I sent the editors of the anthology (before I knew Neil was going to be in it) is similar in tone and subject matter (whether it's well-written I'll leave up to readers to decide). I'm planning to write a longer piece based on it.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Good morning, all!


----------



## John Booth (May 1, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Hi, John, do I have to run into you absolutely everywhere? *evil grin*


Looks that way, Patty.

Good afternoon everybody else


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Anna_DeStefano said:


> I adore the character-driven sci-fi/fantasy, too. And the world building. For me, though, it's about contemporay worldbuilding. A world so close to your reality you could almost imagine it happening to you or someone you know. A science that's "fringe" but not so out there, it's unbelievable. A realm of imagination and make believe that's freeing and satisfying, but a thrilling ride that feels so real and you could almost reach out and touch it...


Funny how everyone is so different. I want the fantasy to take me away to a world that is as far away from this one as possible. On the other hand, I also love character-driven stories and they work mainly if the characters have problems I can identify with (which drags me back to this world I'm living in, LOL).

I never got into Sci-Fi, somehow. Perhaps I've been reading the wrong stuff.

I don't mind my fantasy a tad old-fashioned, with a dragon, some elves, and the occasional grumpy dwarf who almost stumbles over his own beard in battle.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Matthew & Stafanie!

Yeah, long time no see. I've had a few adventures and (perhaps more) misadventures over the past 2 years, but am trying to make time for more webtime. Currently I'm shiftworking, which seems to help with the, ahem, internet access. 

Looks like you've got a new book out? I'll have to check it out!

Hope all is going well.

It is interesting how different people want different things. I don't really want 'mindless' entertainment in a book, I want stories that make me feel, but I can understand why someone might want something that just kills the time on a flight or daily train ride. Having said that, if I'm watching a movie, I'm more up for beautiful scenery or eye popping effects than deep story. Clearly, I'm a mess


----------



## Plotspider (Mar 15, 2011)

I would call mine Literary Fantasy and Worldbuilding.  I look at serious ideas, questions I struggle with, and put them in a fantasy world so I can toy with them.  Usually, I write fantasy, but I probably don't read it as much as I should.  I'm really looking for reviews, and might do a sample trade.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

indie.ebooks said:


> Sorry I'm not a novelist but I promote indie books and have had a lot of interest in the scfi/paranormal/fantasy novels I have put up.
> 
> My blog is more of a database of books, each book has an author's interview with links to the authors website/blog and to Amazon/Smashwords etc for purchase.
> My only firm restriction is that the author's book is currently self published.
> ...


Nadine, I follow you on Twitter. (I'm @courtcan.) You'll be hearing from me soon. 

As far as fantasy & sci-fi go: I'm currently reading and loving Carrie Ryan's _The Forest of Hands and Teeth_. It's really more a post-apocalyptic, coming-of-age story -- except that the apocalypse had some sci-fi connections. I HIGHLY recommend. It's like _The Giver_ meets _Hunger Games_.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread.

Mine is a character driven SF with a strong plot. It's adventure, intrigue, somewhat military, light romance for mature young adults and adults.

Vallar

http://www.amazon.com/Vallar-ebook/dp/B004SHTNEU


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Nadine,

I've sent an interview package your way. Thanks for the opportunity!

Colin, your books look interesting. The first is winging its way Kindleward.


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been playing with ideas for the cover of my second book from my Soul Guardians Trilogy. I like this one...i think it's pretty cool. I might add a more more light effects, but the overall look is there.


Book2_cover3 by kimmer514, on Flickr


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Marcin Wrona said:


> Colin, your books look interesting. The first is winging its way Kindleward.


Glad to hear it  - I think I might need to have a look at yours... 

@Kimmer, I think the cover works quite well. Very striking! And, of course, it's nice to tie it in with your previous title.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

kimmer said:


> I've been playing with ideas for the cover of my second book from my Soul Guardians Trilogy. I like this one...i think it's pretty cool. I might add a more more light effects, but the overall look is there.


Wow, that's an amazing cover. And like Marcin said, it really fits with the first book.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

I write cross-genre--sci-fi, UF/ horror, mystery/suspense, thriller, with a dash of romance. Dark government experiments and conspiracies. Genetic manipulation and cloning. For some reason all those elements came together and Predators of Darkness: Aftermath evolved from it.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

I have one high fantasy novel (sequel in the works) & a couple urban fantasy novellas (more planned for the series). Currently working on two: a sci-fi novel, and a series of short stories involving a paranormal nanny (or is it nanny for the paranormal?).


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I grew up watching Star Trek (hiding behind my dad's recliner b/c it was sooooo scary!)  My debut novel (below) has elements of sci-fi or spec-fic, but is also a coming-of-age romance.

I fell for fantasy the summer my parents drove to Alaska.  I read LOTR, allowing myself only 100 pages a day so that the trilogy would last our thirty days of driving.  I've never "rationed" my reading since that summer and find it hard to believe I had the strength to do it as a kid! 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

cidneyswanson said:


> Hi everyone,
> I grew up watching Star Trek (hiding behind my dad's recliner b/c it was sooooo scary!)


Hahaha! I remember doing the same thing with my younger sister. Then she freaked out over a show where some charming female was an alien being in disguise, with suckers all over it, like an octopus, which sucked the life out of several crewmen. She had nightmares, and Star Trek was banned for about ten years.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

That was a truly horrifying episode.   I remember it well b/c my little sister also had nightmares!  Mom would've liked to ban Star Trek, but Dad was a hard-boiled trekkie.  The octo-alien wanted salt from everyone's blood, I think?


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmmm... you remember better than I! I remember nada...except the murderous suckers.

(It's entirely possible I freaked out, too, but selectively remember only my sister freaking out -- playing the blame game, LOL.)


----------



## MoonglowNovel (May 26, 2011)

My genre potpourri is Sci-Fi/Romance -- my current work is lesbian romance. I prefer my sci-fi Earthbound, as well! All details avail from the link in my siggie.  Cheers!


----------



## jackblaine (May 22, 2011)

Wow--there are a lot of great sounding books here!

HELPER12 is scifi/dystopia/adventure/romance   I always loved this sort of thing growing up, and am hoping that many others will love it too.  

If anyone is interested, the first two chapters are up on my blog (URL in my signature), and the book is out next week!

Now, I'm off to look at all your books!


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

Alain Gomez said:


> I write sci-fi short stories. I enjoy trying for those Twilight Zone type endings. "It's a cook book!" Or something to that effect.


_To Serve Man_.  I'm going to have to look into your fiction then. Twilight Zone style sci-fi is my favorite. My early writing is mostly literary, but I've got an anthology coming out soon with stories that read like lost TZ episodes. I love how the TZ always featured an O'Henry-like twist at the end, and I also dug the psychological element.

I'll link to your blog on my site. Us Twilight Zone aficionados gotta stick together.


----------



## VDouglas (May 15, 2011)

I write classic, character driven heroic/epic fantasy (no quests, no coming of age) for those who still love classic fantasy, including The Coming Storm Series (The Coming Storm, A Convocation of Kings, Not Magic Enough, and Setting Boundaries), the standalone Song of the Fairy Queen, and the thriller/fantasy Heart of the Gods (Egypt. mummies, ancient Tombs).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I have two books in top 20 science fiction on Kindle right now-- Atlantis and Area 51.  However, I'm often told I'm not a science fiction writer.  Whatever.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Very interesting thread - thanks Patty.
I've written a near-future 'disaster movie' type science fiction novel (not sure if there's a sub-genre for this!) - I am slightly horrified to find the politics behind it now coming closer to the truth - if anyone is interested just see my blog.
I have also done some work on a historical/fantasy novel involving time-travel and an evil version of Merlin, but this is on the back burner at the moment while I develop my mystery series, for which I use a pen name.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

I have two YA Lite Fantasy. The first one is free so you can see if you like my style.

If you would like please check out Rashnar in my siggy. The book image is linked to my website. My Web site has all my books with links to where you can get them.

Jack, Phillip, and Tracy. Three teens living in different parts of the US never having met or even know of each other's lives. Each with their own problems, challenges, and abilities. Soon they will be thrown together on a different realm. A realm where a troubled world under siege is called Kantura. The challenges they faced on their world are petty compared to the life and death challenges on Kantura. Can they learn to work together in time to save Kantura and in turn save their own world? 

WARNING!!! This Book is a CLIFF HANGER!! It is written in the style of many book series. It will leave you hanging at a critical junction! But do not worry; I will not leave you hanging forever. Krae (book 2) is already published. Krae is priced at $2.99.

Rashnar is: Novella - 34,000 word count
Krae is: Novella - 28,000 apx.

Thank You.

Yes, I am tooting my own horn but the OP asked.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The Curse of Chalion by Bujold
The Earthsea Trilogy


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

There are some fantastic sounding books on here - I wish I had more time!

I write (among other things) space opera with a big dash of romance (Tiger of Talmare) and space opera with vampires and a big dash of romance (Break Out).


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

When they're not featuring wizards hurling lightning bolts and fireballs at sword-wielding maidens, my books are all about blowing stuff up in as many intergalactic zip codes as possible. Oh, and every now and then the action slows down long enough for one of my characters to exchange some pleasantries or sneak in a kiss. My motto is, if you're going to write about the end of the universe, you might as well do it with a bang!


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Sci-Fi writer here.

Sub-genre: Military/Space Opera.

I just published my latest yesterday.










GALAXY OF HEROES II: War Heroes

The Red Wrath crash lands on a dead planet. Capt. Jace Spade and Capt. Mina Casey walk across a desolate plain to an isolated human outpost that is besieged by a mighty alien war machine.

The beautiful Mayor Lourdes Magna struggles to save her city in the face of seemingly insurmountable odds. Fear, intrigue and murder spread like contagions under the gray skies of her lost world. A mysterious stranger arrives. He promises victory and awakens hope for a new dawn for all humanity as a cataclysmic battle commences.

Capt. Jace Spade, Capt. Mina Casey, Sgt. Joe Grimes and Genie reunite as empires collide.


----------



## SusanSizemore (Aug 23, 2011)

Though my romance novels are NYT bestsellers, a lot of people don't know that I'm also a fantasy and science fiction writer. I'm a fangirl who goes to science fiction conventions and have been a guest several times at Atlanta's multi-media extravaganza DragonCon. In the future, in print, I'll have an urban fantasy with an anime/manga flavor LIVING DEAD GIRL, coming from Prime Publishing, and the first of an epic fantasy duology will be published by Tor Books.

In the meantime, I have an alternate universe fantasy novel, MEMORY OF MORNING, available exclusively as an ebook.



Sort of Jane Austen meets Patrick O'Brien on a fantasy world.


----------



## Evan Couzens (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike Shevdon's Road to Bedlam is good; it's a sequel to his previous book, but I made it all the way to the end without noticing. No sex, although there is a fair bit of violence, maybe slightly more than Hunger Games. One of the secondary protagonists is an Irish priest.

And... now that I think about it, all of the other fantasy books I would recommend would not be anywhere approaching 'clean.' Maybe our own Moses Siregar's The Black God's War, but I'm only halfway through that so I can't verify for sure.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the following books. Doesn't hurt that they're void of any vile stuff, other than your occasional beasty or two.  No sex or bad language. Highly recommended.

*Elfhunter Trilogy*

Elfhunter: A Tale Of Alterra, The World That Is (Tales of Alterra, the World that Is.)

Fire-Heart (A Tale of Alterra, The World That Is)

Ravenshade (A Tale of Alterra, The World That Is)

*Max and the Gatekeeper series*

Max and the Gatekeeper

The Hourglass of Souls (Max and the Gatekeeper Book II)

The Descendant and the Demon's Fork (Max and the Gatekeeper Book III)

*
Persephane Pendrake Chronicles*

The Persephane Pendrake Chronicles-One- The Cimaruta

Other terrific novels you may also want to check out (if you haven't already):
_
Dragons of Autumn Twilight
Wayfarer Redemption
The Prince and The Pilgram
_

If I think up some more clean fantasy novels I've read, I'll post them. In the meantime, Happy Reading!


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Tara Maya has a series called "The Unfinished Song" that you might like.  It's got a YA flavor to it, where there's attraction and flirting but I don't think there's any explicit sex going on.  

The culture of her fantasy world fits together very well, drawing from diverse real-world cultures --- and yet, I found it very fresh. 

My book has sex in it, so it is not for you --- I try to avoid suggesting my own book to inquiring readers anyway, even here on Book Bazaar since my signature already does so --- but I think your offer to allow that was very gracious. 

Take it easy after the surgery.


----------



## SusanSizemore (Aug 23, 2011)

I will, of course, recommend my own fantasy ebook to you, but first, have you read:

Terry Pratchett
Rachel Caine
Jim Butcher
Sharon Lee & Steve Miller
Patricia Briggs
Jody Lynn Nye?

My alternate universe fantasy novel is MEMORY OF MORNING


----------



## crpaynton (Aug 12, 2011)

If you would like a good Shape shifter adventure with battles, love and magic check out my debut novel Wolf Guard Encroaching Dark which is book one of the Wolf Guard trilogy!

Hope you get a chance to give it a read! Best wishes for your surgery.



Craig


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

this may help you =)

http://www.goodreads.com/list/tag/fantasy


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm mostly a writer of supernatural fiction, but I started out writing sf and still do it occasionally. And I have two such collections on Kindle at the moment.

TO STEAL AN ANGEL is pure sf -- there's even a spaceship on the cover.

And DARK FUTURES: SF MEETS HORROR combines both genres.

Both of the covers are displayed below, along with SHERLOCK HOLMES IN THE 21st CENTURY, which looks as though it might be sf but is actually supernatural tales involving the Great Detective.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Since the marketing hacks regard "muskets and magic" as unsalable, I had just about given up on the Raingun stories. Then the e-book revolution hit.

I know M&M will probably never be as popular as Sword & Sorcery, steampunk, vampire romance, etc. Assuming the niche exists, it's a small one. But as others have pointed out, writers can achieve success now even if they only snag a very small "piece of the pie".

The writer I'd like to emulate most is . . . Bernard Cornwell. He's not a fantasy author. Moreover, he writes historicals set in our world, and my setting's an alternate universe. I've made other creative decisions, knowing they're marketing blunders that make the niche dwindle further.

Oh well. That's how the story goes. Maybe in a couple of years I'll write a series well-calculated to capture the market.

I have several million words written, so the books should come out fast. Of course, I don't have several million words _edited,_ so they won't come out _that_ fast.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Not too sure if my book falls in the SF arena. I have spotted Batman in it so I guess it does. SOLDIERS OF LEGEND is about the main hero being lied to by his superior/creator about the true purpose of his existance. However, life has an odd way of giving someone what they desire. The book has gun fights, explosions, and of course superpowers. It is around PG-13 just so people know before getting into it and being offended.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

SusanSizemore said:


> Sort of Jane Austen meets Patrick O'Brien on a fantasy world.


Well, that got my interest! Then I read this from the top review:

"Only the best authors can create a believable alternate world and culture, while accurately handling both the bloody realities of warfare and the delicate and painful matters of the heart. Memory of Morning is set in an alternate of our world, at a time when war is waged in great wooden ships and medicine is still a new frontier."

Just bought it...


----------



## LindaNelson (Aug 8, 2010)

I love reading and writing fantasy, especially epic fantasy. I have begun working on my next fantasy novel called Dragon Claw. It continues the story of Aaron & Keja: Time Dragon.

Currently I am reading 

It is a pretty good book. Quite the page turner too.


----------



## LindaNelson (Aug 8, 2010)

Fantasy is my favorite to read and write. Currently I am reading 

It is such a good book and a page turner too.

Or you can check out my own book listed below: Aaron & Keja: Time Dragon. It too is an epic fantasy.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Heeeee, this thread is still going!

*chuffed*


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

I write historical fantasy - I like to combine my love of history with my love of fantasy.


----------



## dustylynn (Aug 23, 2011)

I have two books, Dragon Dreams and Dragon Ties. Both could be considered Fantasy, though there's romance, adventure, and a bit of the paranormal as well. Book one is up on Amazon and Smashwords right now for free. Book two is just a couple dollars. Here's a teaser from book one:
In my shadow you sleep, hungry for my soul. 
In my heart you live, nurtured and at peace. 
In my life you belong, always.
The red dawn of war clashes with the tide. Black descends. Shadows come alive. 
I call to you. I see you across the field of battle, calling to me. So many stand between us.
I turn away to the tide; the tide sweeps forward, surging, billowing, covering. 
I raise my hand and stare at the sky above. Silence descends. A hush. Tears fall down. Liquid, they fall down my face, down my grimy cheeks, onto my bloodstained clothes. 
I raise my other hand. A burst of time shoots forward, galloping like my heart as I wait for the final blow . . . but it never comes. I've frozen the moment in time as the blade meant for my heart pierces his. The sobs choke my chest as I stare at the metal, gleaming red like the rising sun, sticking from his chest. His eyes are frozen as well, locked onto mine. 
They look unsurprised. 
I sink down to my knees; tears fall harder. I hear your voice. A shout, a scream of pain and anger and despair and fear from across the field. 
I don't turn. I look straight ahead to the eyes that are locked onto mine as I bring both of my hands down in a gesture as sharp as the blade. Light explodes outward from me, shooting across the battlefield, consuming everything. 
I fall. He falls too. 
His eyes speak the things he cannot say. They close after a minute, but mine stay open. 
You reach me then. Everyone else is flattened, reeling on the blood-soaked earth, but you reach me. You turn me face up. You gather me in your arms. You weep, but my eyes are dry now. My eyes are dry. 
"It will be alright," I whisper to you. "It will be alright."


----------



## jamesmonaghan (Oct 22, 2010)

I have two novellas (the first in a serial epic space opera) available at the moment. The first is 0.99, while the other is 2.99. Both are definitely sci-fi, with a hint of science fantasy and adventure.

 

Here's an excerpt from the first book:

_Forced into the centre of the arena, the prisoners gathered in a clump. Asher managed to make a space beside Dalilah and he fell to his knees beside her, grabbing her head in his hands. Pulling back her eyelids he peered into her pupils - they were dilated, the normal pale blue almost completely erased by the black. He pushed her head this way and that, but there was no reaction.

"Dalilah? Can you hear me? Dalilah? It's captain Lee."

She stared into nothingness. He could see her lips moving and when he put his ear next to her mouth he heard her repeating again and again, "I want to go home, I want to go home."

All of the prisoners had been gathered by now and the spiders were keeping them contained. A sudden hush fell over the arena. Asher left Dalilah's side long enough to stand next to Oath. They both looked over at the balcony where he could just about make out the Crimson Queen, Dan at her side.

"Prisoners." The Queen's voice echoed through the arena. "Today is a special day. For some of you, it will be the day you die. For others, it will be the day you triumph over insurmountable odds. For all of us, it will be a day of great rejoicing. For your Queen is taking a consort."
Danterian. Asher gritted his teeth. Despite what had happened the day before, he still couldn't be sure whether the cook was a prisoner or a willing participant. By this point he didn't care. If Danterian wouldn't help them, he was just another obstacle in Asher's way. One that he would destroy if he had to.

As the chittering faded, the Queen began to speak again. "As such, we have prepared a special treat for you." Clicking echoed around the arena, the Queen giving instructions to her minions. A rumbling sound sent a tremor through the sand at Asher's feet. They all glanced around, waiting to see what was coming.

A hole appeared in the wall beneath the balcony, the rock pulling away to reveal another corridor. For a moment, nothing happened. 
And then a horde of Ilonan insectine poured into the arena. _


----------



## dustylynn (Aug 23, 2011)

Dragons!  Dragon shape shifters to be precise. Hope everyone is well.


----------

